# tail lights out



## sperks (Jul 3, 2005)

My tail lights have gone (read a post somewhere that finally lead me to check after driving about 600 miles without a dash light) and I'm looking for some rationale about what it could be. I replaced the fuse which duly blew again so I now know it's something that needs addressing. The recent things that have changed are:

Recent flat tyre (read somewhere that the metal box under the spare is something to do with grounding?)

Small bump in that back had me get a new light unit on my left rear, new bumper and work on my trunk/boot (brit living in the US will have me bouncing back and forth on my naming conventions). Though my lights worked for some time after this.

Another very small bump in the same place (just around the "hit me here" sticker!)
Any suggestions of what it might be would be walmly welcome before I go driving over to the mechanic in a couple of days.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sperks said:


> My tail lights have gone (read a post somewhere that finally lead me to check after driving about 600 miles without a dash light) and I'm looking for some rationale about what it could be. I replaced the fuse which duly blew again so I now know it's something that needs addressing. The recent things that have changed are:
> 
> Recent flat tyre (read somewhere that the metal box under the spare is something to do with grounding?)
> 
> ...


look for pinched or otherwise damaged wiring in the area that was hit. also, physically pull the light bulbs out one by one and make sure the little solder contacts are still intact.


----------

